# NY Penn to JFK ~ Subway or LIRR?



## v v (Feb 12, 2017)

At the end of March we'll travel from NYP to JFK at about 7:30 - 8:00pm. We used the subway around New York City last year and found that easy to use and interesting. This year we are travelling with a moderate amount of baggage directly from NYP to JFK.

Do we use the subway which we know takes longer but are familiar with or the LIRR which is faster but may also have an advantage and be interesting in a different way to the subway?

Any opinions?

Thanks

ps: Any recommendations for an early evening meal before we are off to the airport within say a 10 minutes walk of Penn Station?


----------



## swc34 (Feb 12, 2017)

I vote LIRR. Much quicker and more pleasant.


----------



## peconicstation (Feb 12, 2017)

If you have more luggage than your last trip, I would use the LIRR since those trains have luggage racks.

Avoid using the LIRR during weekday rush hours as those trains will be packed to the gills, and make sure you can move and stow your luggage on your own.

Ken


----------



## v v (Feb 12, 2017)

Last year we had more luggage but were given a ride to the airport, this year an aircraft cabin sized case and a soft bag each. We are fairly nimble so carrying our own bags isn't usually a problem.

What time does rush hour tend to end midweek?

Thank you both


----------



## PVD (Feb 12, 2017)

There are elevators to the platforms at NYP for the LIRR if you have larger luggage, but they are not always easy to find. Buy your tickets ahead of time (off peak based on OP) have metro card for air train fare of $5 or buy combined lirr + metrocard


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 12, 2017)

Rush hour typically is 4 to 6 pm or so, give or take.


----------



## XHRTSP (Feb 12, 2017)

Last month when going from JFK to NYP to WIL, I just had Moe's at the station.


----------



## v v (Feb 12, 2017)

We'll be coming off the Crescent and riding coach from NOL, so thought we'd look for a proper meal as won't get too much on the plane after taking off around 11:30 pm. Any good Thai restaurants not too far from NYP?

So is it possible to buy a combined LIRR and Air Train ticket?

Whoops, the wrong section of the forum, sorry.

Is the LIRR between Penn and JFK underground or overground?


----------



## PVD (Feb 12, 2017)

LIRR from NYP to Jamaica is below ground in Manhattan, above ground shortly after it crosses into Queens. Airtrain from Jamaica to JFK is abive ground. They used to sell a combo LIRR ticket and Metrocard include the Airtrain fare I think they still do but am not 100% sure.


----------



## v v (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you PVD and everybody, we'll give the LIRR a try from the recommendations here. Have taken a look at the LIRR section of the NY Transit website and only see Peak and Off Peak fares to Jamaica. The site does say hang on to your ticket if you are using the Air Train but doesn't specifically say the ticket includes using the Air Train, the exact wording is slightly vague.

Where would I post to get a recommendation for somewhere to eat near to Penn Station, no longer sure which section to post on.


----------



## john small berries (Feb 12, 2017)

LIRR. Fast and simple from Penn.


----------



## peconicstation (Feb 12, 2017)

v v said:


> Where would I post to get a recommendation for somewhere to eat near to Penn Station, no longer sure which section to post on.


Macy's had (2) good full service restaurants, about as close to NY Penn as you can get, Rowlands Pub in the basement, and Stella 34 on the 6th floor.

https://www.patinagroup.com/rowlands/menu

https://www.patinagroup.com/stella-34

Ken


----------



## v v (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks Ken, that looks good


----------



## tp49 (Feb 12, 2017)

Just be advised that if you're leaving NYP on a weekday (non-holiday) that PM peak fares on the LIRR are in effect between 4 and 8 PM. If the train to Jamaica is scheduled to leave after 8 PM then the fare is off-peak. The MTA now has an app that you can at least purchase the LIRR ticket on, called MTA etix (ios and Android) though you'd still need to get the metrocard seprately either at Penn or Jamaica. Alternatively you can buy the combined train ticket/Airtrain JFK fare from a green (color not to be confused with environmentally friendly) ticket machine at Penn Station.

You can take any LIRR train leaving Penn Station to Jamaica EXCEPT a Port Washington train..







My order of preference would be LIRR > E train to Sutphin Blvd, Jamaica > A train to Howard Beach


----------



## v v (Feb 13, 2017)

That's all good information tp49. As we arrive at NYP around lunch time can we buy an off peak combined ticket earlier in the day or are they only issued during the period of off peak? If we buy a combined ticket do we still need a metrocard first?

Thanks


----------



## PVD (Feb 13, 2017)

I believe off peak is any train leaving NYP after 8pm weekdays

If it is a Saturday or Sunday, you can get "city ticket" which is cheaper. Certain machines (green ones), and the windows can sell the $5 Airtrain fare metrocard.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 13, 2017)

v v said:


> That's all good information tp49. As we arrive at NYP around lunch time can we buy an off peak combined ticket earlier in the day or are they only issued during the period of off peak? If we buy a combined ticket do we still need a metrocard first?
> 
> Thanks


As long as the window is open or the machine is working you can buy the ticket whenever you like. Just remember, as I said in my post for the fare to be off-peak the train has to leave Penn Station at 8:01 PM or later (peak only applies during the weekday rush hour period.) The last time I did this when I bought the combined ticket from a machine the metrocard was printed on the back of the ticket.


----------



## v v (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## NYP (Feb 13, 2017)

There is a shuttle bus from Penn Station to JFK:

https://www.nycairporter.com/schedule/pennstationtojfkairport/


----------



## NY Penn (Feb 13, 2017)

To chime in regarding food - NY Pizza Suprema (8th Av/31st St, across the street from Penn Station) is a good place to get New York-style pizza if you want something less than a full three-course meal.


----------



## v v (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks both New York Penns, all noted. Re a pizza, it may depend if we get off the Crescent really hungry or not


----------



## caravanman (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi, There is a Sbarro italian food place just opposite Penn Station. Pizza and pasta fast food. If you go downstairs, you can watch the metro trains in Penn station through the basement windows. 

I took the metro to Jamaica, it was simple. There was some kerfuffle at Jamaica buying airtrain tickets. Maybe a "small change" issue, can't quite remember.

Ed


----------



## PVD (Feb 14, 2017)

NY Pizza Suprema is pretty good. You may wish to check on line, if the Knicks or Rangers are playing at the Garden the night you come in, places in the neighborhood can be crowded. There are lots of places in the area of every type.


----------



## nti1094 (Feb 15, 2017)

On the weekends you can get the special city zone fare for like 4.00 on the LIRR or MNCR within NYC. (Jamaica is within NYC) It can be a bit pricey during rush hours if you are traveling with a group... last time I did it at 8 am I think it was like 8.00 one way Jamaica to NYP.

I would avoid the Queens Blvd subway because it is either really overcrowded, or takes forever even for the express train, not to mention you get seats and luggage racks on the railroad.


----------



## nti1094 (Feb 15, 2017)

Oh and download the MTA official LIRR app for your phone because you can buy and display your ticket right on your phone. Also it gives real-time arrival feeds.


----------



## v v (Feb 17, 2017)

PVD, checked for games for the end of March, there's one on the 29th and one on the 31st, we are there on the 30th !

On arriving at NYP we'll leave our checked bags at the station, check in another one and take a 2 or 3 hours stroll around Manhattan during the afternoon. Eat close to the station in the early evening waiting for the 8pm deadline to get on the LIRR. Hope to manage to buy a combined LIRR and AirTrain ticket from a green machine or window, thanks for all the help.


----------



## doodaa (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi

Im from the UK, usually visit the US every 2 years or so, I always flight into JFK, and get the air train and LIRR to Penn Station and stay in a hotel around there The New Yorker Last time, I'm usually getting Amtrak in the next day or so, and the same on return, Amtrak in to New York, and then LIRR and Air train to JFK.
On return Ive usually got 2 cases to deal with only had trouble at Penn Station once where the lifts and escalators were both broken to the platform I wanted. At Jamaca the lifts are at the far end of the platforms, so aim for the front of the train, once up its all level until your JFK terminal.

As for food around Penn station Ive eaten at Track raw bar in the station it self on the lower level near the LIRR tickets, The Tick tock dinner, which is part of the New Yorker Hotel on the corner of W34th and 8th, and the Skylight Dinner another block down W34th

Steve


----------



## tp49 (Feb 18, 2017)

doodaa said:


> At Jamaca the lifts are at the far end of the platforms, so aim for the front of the train, once up its all level until your JFK terminal.


This is a great point and apologies to the OP for me not thinking of it. The access to the Airtrain is at the east end of Jamaica station. Now for the unindoctrinated the "front" of an eastbound LIRR train is always at the 7th Avenue end of Penn Station (the area where all the manned LIRR ticket windows and the 1,2,3 Subway are) with the rear at the 8th Avenue (A, C, E Subway) end.


----------

